# Beware of fertility Herbs



## Danielle69 (Jan 9, 2007)

I was taking a mix of herbs to regulate my cycle to become pregnant. I took the dose it prescribed on the bottle. It's main ingredient was vitex, and second was Black Cohosh and then some more following. I became pregnant and got some blood tests and showed positive for Hepatitis B. Yikes! There was NO WAY I had this. You get this through sex and dirty needles! So, I of course did some internet researchand came across Black Cohosh, and how it mimics Hep B. So I told my Doc and he knew nothing about this and said oh, maybe-but doubtful. But! I knew I did not have Hep B. So iwent for a major blood test and it came out as a false-positive. Which I knew-but was still a relief to hear.
I even had a crazy flu like illness for a week where I felt like I would truly die. And that is a symptom of Hep B. Crazy, huh? Black Cohosh is a super powerful herb-so beware! It is also very damaging to your liver. Just wanted to share!
I am now in the November due date club. Good luck to you all!!!!


----------



## Kitten (Jan 10, 2005)

So just refuse the hepatitis B test.







You can refuse any test you want at any time. If you aren't high risk then what's the point? If you have a false positive then you just get hassled about it.


----------



## Kitten (Jan 10, 2005)

I just wanted to add, I'm sorry you had to go through all that.


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

I also believe black cohosh is a no-go for nursing. Just info for anyone reading this......


----------

